# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه2012

## عاطف ثابت عدلى

السادة الافاضل فى منتدى د . شيماء عطاالله
تحيه قلبيه واخويه لكم بمناسبه بدايه العام الميلادى الجديد وراس السنه الميلاديه الجديده ، اتمنى ان تكون سنه سعيدة على جميعكم  وعلى جميع المصريين ان يكونوا بخير وان يعم السلام والمحبه والاخاء بين جميع المصريين وان تكون مصرآ دائما نبع للسلام . 
وان يعم الخير البلاد 
واتمنى لجميع المهتمين بدارسة القانون ومحبى القانون عام سعيد على الجميع 
وايضا للاستاذه الفاضله / د . شيماء  وجميع محبى منتدى  الدكتوره شيماء عطاالله الخير والسعادة والصحه وان يعطى كل انسان ما يحب ان يتمناها  لكم منى كل الشكر والتقدير وسنه سعيدة..

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

أخي العزيز الأستاذ عاطف ثابت عدلي 
أشكرك على التهنئة  الرقيقة بالعام الميلادي الجديد مع دعواتي أن يكون عام سعيد على جميع المصريين وان يعم الأمن والأمان ربوع بلدنا الحبيب 
كما أود أن أرسل لك تهنئة خاصة لك ولجميع الأخوة المسيحين في مصر 
كل عام وأنتم بألف خير بمناسبة عيد الميلاد 
تقبل تحياتي

 :5529:

----------


## walid

اتمنا ان يكون عام2012 عام ملئ بالفرحه والبهجه لجميع المصريين وان يكون عام الازدهار والتفوق لكل من سعى لمصلحة هذا البلد الامين وان يوفقق الله اخت شيماء ويكون عام بهجه وفرحه عامره لكى ولكل اعضاء المنتدى الكريم انا عضو جديد بتمنا انى اكون من اسرتكم الجميله وشكرا

----------


## حازم عطاالله

كل دعواتي إلى الله أن يكون عام 2012 ملئ بالنجاح والازدهار والأمن والأمان والسعادة والتفوق وأن يوفق الله بلدنا الغالية إلى ما فيه الخير 
عام جديد وسعيد علينا جميعا
 :Party: 

 :5521:

----------


## عاطف ثابت عدلى

كل عام وانتم واسركم جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيين بخير وصحة وسلام. أعاد اللة هذة الايام عليكم و علي مصرنا بالخير والبركة 
انشاء آللة.

----------


## عاطف ثابت عدلى

مرت سنين
وسنة جديدة بتمر
وإحنا الله يعين
...

----------


## shimaa fadel

كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه يااستاذتنا ويارب 2012 تكون سنه سعيده على حضرتك وتكون مليئه بالانجازات 
وكل سنه وكل الدنيا بخييييييير وبسعاده :M20(20):  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Balloons:

----------


## ايمان السيد

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بألف خير ويارب العام الجديد يحمل لنا كل الخير 
وأن يحقق كل منا ما يتمناه 
وأن يوفق الله بلدنا الحبيبة مصرنا الغالية إلى ما فيه الخير 
وأن ينعم الله علينا بالأمن والأمان
آمين
 :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## hazem mohamed

يارب اجعل سنة 2012 م كلها سعادة 
اللهم اجعلنا من المتفوقين والسعداء في الدارين الدنيا والأخرة 
اللهم آمين 
سنة سعيدة علينا جميعا ويارب كلنا نحقق أحلامنا

----------

